# COLOR CONTACT HELP!!!!!



## barbie_girl (Sep 28, 2004)

umm i need non percription blue contacts and i need them for halloween so i need something that i dont need a doctor percription for


----------



## barbie_girl (Sep 28, 2004)

like do you know if you need</u> a doctor perscription


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Check your local eyeglass store,some are starting to carry costume lenses for halloween.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

No If you dont need a prescription,then they have basic ones to decorate the eyes.


Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## barbie_girl (Sep 28, 2004)

i just need blue contacts (im going as barbie) does anybody have like a link to buy some?


----------



## barbie_girl (Sep 28, 2004)

can i just go to the store and get them like the same day?


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

no you cany,they come in sizes. so even with no perscription in them you need a doc because everyones eyeballs come in different sizes

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

I got special fx contacts for this Halloween and I thought I could just buy them since I had never needed contacts or glasses- but no place will sell them to you without a perscription for the sizing of your eyes. Luckily I have eye care coverage under my insurance but to get fitted and the exam still cost me $50 bucks. Then I shopped around for weeks trying to find the lowest price on the lenses- which was Walmart. Another $84 bucks since they were nonperscription my insurance wouldn't cover the cost which sucks. All-in-all I spent more money than I would have liked to, but it was well worth it b/c they really make the costume and I would have never worn anything on my eye that was not doctor approved or properly fitted. Do some research and you will read some horror stories of infections and blindness. Hope this helps! 

"A squirrel is just a rat with a cuter outfit!"


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was at the eye doctor the other day and I was looking at the contacts while I waited and they had some really funky colors, not meant for Halloween, but would look cool. So I asked how much they cost and they said they were expensive, but they would give me a trial pair which was sweet. But then I found out they didn't have them in prescriptions so I had to pass.

This was at Lens Crafters, I'm not sure if they would give a sample, you could say you're thinking of getting colored contacts if you could have a trial pair. They had some really nice blue contacts.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil
http://home.comcast.net/~heyjude017/CountDown.html


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

ALSO....if you've never had contacts before, they are possibly going to feel really weird to you. And if it's the first time you are wearing them, you're not supposed to wear them for a long period of time, like maybe 5 hours at the most cause your eyes are not used to a foreign object in them. I wear contacts all the time, you can get infections very easily if your eyes don't get air. I suggest putting drops in your eyes first to at least keep some moisture in them.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil
http://home.comcast.net/~heyjude017/CountDown.html


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree with what MrsMyers666 said about limiting your time and using drops. Since I had never worn contacts before I went into "training" as I like to call it. Every couple of days I would wear them around the house to get used to the feeling and also as practice for putting them in and taking them out. This past weekend I went to a Halloween party that I wore them for about 8 hours - drops did help, but by the end of the night they were burning. Also I don't know if all colored lenses are like this or just the special fx kinds, but when your pupils dialate from the light and dark, you will see the ring of color or a fuzziness that does take some time to get used to. Especially if you are driving...probably not the smartest idea. Good luck!

"A squirrel is just a rat with a cuter outfit!"


----------

